# SSH Jaikit webuser login



## Aeon-112 (9. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
es ist ja richtig das wenn ich zum beispiel für den Kunden mit der Web ID "Client1:Web1" einen Jailkit SSH User anlege (der sich per Keyfile einloggt) der beispielweise "c1_erstersshuser" heißt das ich mich mit diesem einloggen Kann bis hier hin kein Problem. Nun ist mir eingefallen das ich mich auch mit dem Benutzer Web1 einloggen kann mit den Keyfiles von dem besagtem SSH User. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2017)

Der User c1_erstersshuser ist ein Alias des Users web1, sie haben also die selbe UID. Denn sonst könnte ja c1_erstersshuser garnicht auf das Web zugreifen.


----------



## logifech (9. Aug. 2017)

Wenn ich weitere Shell User anlege haben diese aber auch die gleiche uid. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Till (9. Aug. 2017)

Zitat von logifech:


> Wenn ich weitere Shell User anlege haben diese aber auch die gleiche uid. Ist das so richtig?


Ja, das muss so sein. Das ist das, was ich oben beschrieben habe.


----------



## Aeon-112 (9. Aug. 2017)

Jetzt konnte ich aber gerade noch das Phänomen beobchten, dass wenn ich die Jailuser lösche das bei dem web1 Benutzer weiterhin die Chrooted Shell und das Homeverzeichniss eingetragen ist (in der /etc/passwd war das glaube ich).
Als SSH benutzer an sch kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen wie es nach dem löschen auch sein sollte jedoch kann ich mich weiterhin über SSH mit dem web1 nutzer einloggen.


----------



## Till (10. Aug. 2017)

Ok, das schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## logifech (10. Aug. 2017)

Also wie gesagt wenn ich einen jail User löschen steht in /etc/passwd immer noch das homeverzeichnis und die Shell und ich kann mich immer noch einloggen


----------



## lotos (25. Aug. 2017)

Genau so hab ich auch.. Kann bitte jemand damit helfen? Was soll ich damit tun?


----------

